# Anyone know any Urban Legends about Cardiff?



## lewislewis (May 2, 2006)

I've heard of the 'secret military tunnel from underneath St. David's centre to the army base at Brecon'. It'd have to be a pretty big tunnel lol ; )


----------



## llantwit (May 2, 2006)

Ooopsa, double post.


----------



## llantwit (May 2, 2006)

The architect of the museum committed suicide in the building and left a note saying he wanted his ashes placed in the building too. In the 60s after some renovation work they oved them out, and built a toilet block.
He is said to haunt the corridors to this day.
A guy I know went there because he heard about the story to check if it was true as he was doing a bit on it for the radio, and he asked people on the desk who pointed him to some grizzled old man who claimed to have seen the ghost, who confirmed the legend before enigmatically dissappearing.
Shpooky, eh?


----------



## Derian (May 2, 2006)

Secret tunnel between Castell Coch and Castell Caerdydd - according to my nan when I was a nipper.


----------



## Dai Sheep (May 2, 2006)

Dont know if you would class it as a legend but quite interesting though.

Cardiff's cold war civil defence sites:

http://www.subbrit.org.uk/rsg/sites/c/cardiff_sub_control/

Cardiff regional war room
http://www.subbrit.org.uk/rsg/sites/c/cardiff_coryton/index.html

http://www.subbrit.org.uk/rsg/sites/w/wenallt/


----------



## Col_Buendia (May 2, 2006)

^^ That stuff's fascinating... I wonder how they got in to look round all those sites? D'you reckon they got permission & keys etc, or just jemmied their way in? The one at Coryton sounds like you can walk right into...


----------



## ddraig (May 2, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> ^^ That stuff's fascinating... I wonder how they got in to look round all those sites? D'you reckon they got permission & keys etc, or just jemmied their way in? The one at Coryton sounds like you can walk right into...


init  

u ain't seen me right! taps nose...

oh the temptation


----------



## Dai Sheep (May 2, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> ^^ That stuff's fascinating... I wonder how they got in to look round all those sites? D'you reckon they got permission & keys etc, or just jemmied their way in? The one at Coryton sounds like you can walk right into...



If you go to the main page they can direct you to all sorts of interesting cold war places. There are also many Royal Observer Corps outposts dotted around South Wales.

I think they've now sold the one at coryton to private owners or developers.

My mate reckons he broke into the one at Llandaff when he was younger.


----------



## joffle (May 2, 2006)

does the story of how Ninjah went mental count as a legend?!


----------



## beat23 (May 3, 2006)

joffle said:
			
		

> does the story of how Ninjah went mental count as a legend?!


ye, go on..
b23


----------



## joffle (May 3, 2006)

sorry


----------



## Col_Buendia (May 3, 2006)

joffle said:
			
		

> Surely anyone who took that many pills would die? I don't buy it totally!



I think you've identified the fatal flaw in that story!  Btw, I'd be wary of posting up unconfirmed stories about identifiable figures from "the real world"


----------



## joffle (May 3, 2006)

good point...im not identifiable though am i?


----------



## Col_Buendia (May 3, 2006)

It wasn't you I was worried about! lol

(PS and yes, of course you are... ip addys and all that jazz!)


----------



## joffle (May 3, 2006)

ahh i will keep my mouth shut from now on! Not too worried about ninjah somehow being a computer genius and tracking me down though!


----------



## ddraig (May 3, 2006)

joffle said:
			
		

> ahh i will keep my mouth shut from now on! Not too worried about ninjah somehow being a computer genius and tracking me down though!



yeah but u wouldn't like it someone put up an ubstustantiated story about you along with your pic would you?
i'd edit if i was you, to stop the site getting in trouble as well as you


----------



## joffle (May 3, 2006)

done


----------



## ddraig (May 3, 2006)

you didn't have to listen to me mind  
but nice one  u coming to the meet on sat?


----------



## joffle (May 3, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> you didn't have to listen to me mind



Others prompted me aswell  

Think i'll show my face on saturday! How are we going to recognise each other?


----------



## ddraig (May 3, 2006)

we'll be the rowdy lot with moustaches! 

i'll prob bring a 'sign' but u can have me moby no incase u can't find us


----------



## beat23 (May 3, 2006)

ooh, sorry for saying 'go on then' . I just thought it was some sort of public knowlege story he told a journo or something that only I didn't know.   soz

b23


----------



## Liam Maynard (Jul 18, 2012)

th





Col_Buendia said:


> ^^ That stuff's fascinating... I wonder how they got in to look round all those sites? D'you reckon they got permission & keys etc, or just jemmied their way in? The one at Coryton sounds like you can walk right into...


this is kind of grave diggin i guess but owell, no they didn't use keys to get into those places me and my friends used to go into the one alot when we were about 12 and found the place creepy as hell as we had no clue what it was, when we first went in there we were all just like wow this iss sooooo awesome haha


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 19, 2012)

Just seen Ninjah playing the bins outside superdrug


----------



## ddraig (Jul 19, 2012)

saw him ranting near hayes 'live site' on me way to work


----------

